# Sorted: Recurve RDA? Who has?



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

In black and/or gun metal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/11/18)

haha ... glad to c u listened

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/18)

Here you go @Viper_SA 

https://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RDA-RDT-Drippers-tanks/wotofo-recurve-rda

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

Gun metal really tickling my fancy right now.... Maybe one in black and one in gun metal. Preferably from one vendor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Gun metal really tickling my fancy right now.... Maybe one in black and one in gun metal. Preferably from one vendor?


you wont even use the normal top cap. just get any 2 and buy the 22mm conversion caps for each one in color preference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> you wont even use the normal top cap. just get any 2 and buy the 22mm conversion caps for each one in color preference



Actually the Pulse BF kit accommodates the 24mm and I like the concave look  The conversion cap price seems a bit of a rip-off to me personally, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Actually the Pulse BF kit accommodates the 24mm and I like the concave look  The conversion cap price seems a bit of a rip-off to me personally, lol.


Just get one 22mm then. I guarantee u will get another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/18)

I have one Gunmetal conversion cap left for the Recurve if you are after the gunmetal grey look. Alternatively, consider the Wotofo Profile RDA, it's a flavour chucker of note, I've tried a bunch of mesh atties and this one is done right! I have the Profile in Gunmetal, but it's essentially a black cap with a two grey drip tip options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have one Gunmetal conversion cap left for the Recurve if you are after the gunmetal grey look. Alternatively, consider the Wotofo Profile RDA, it's a flavour chucker of note, I've tried a bunch of mesh atties and this one is done right! I have the Profile in Gunmetal, but it's essentially a black cap with a two grey drip tip options.



Why no credit card payment option?  I hate the instant EFT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

Nonetheless, I ordered the black and stainless ones with a gun metal 22mm cap @BumbleBee. The Pulse needed a new atty too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Nonetheless, I ordered the black and stainless ones with a gun metal 22mm cap @BumbleBee. The Pulse needed a new atty too


Awesome, those Recurves rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome, those Recurves rock!



Funny story, we've been chatting on and off since 2015, first time I've ordered from your new store though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

